# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Nam sờ pín thì khoe spindle thôi.

## Nam CNC

Chán phải siết tay rồi em chuyển qua ATC hết , và cứ chờ thời há miệng sung rụng và thiệt là rụng 1 lần 1 mớ .






             Mới hốt về mừng quá đem khoe chơi , chưa vệ sinh , mới chỉ test ATC , test cuộn dây thôi chứ chưa test cho quay , quay tay thì rất êm.


-Em nó size lớn nhất trong dòng W của hãng Jager , phi 80 mm, thân nhôm
-3 pha , 15A max , 5000-60000rpm , 2Kw ( có 1 em 2.6Kw )
- torque tại S1 ( em đoán tại 40Krpm ) chắc tầm 0.3N.m 
-Collet gá dao đến 6mm ( cái này phải đi xắm từ USA về mới được )
-Giải nhiệt là liquid , chắc em chơi dầu cho lành , hơi nóng 1 xíu nhưng an toàn.
-Quá hớp cho 1 cái may chuyên điêu khắc kim loại của em , lên hết tốc cũng cỡ Datron rồi hehehe.
-Và quan trọng em nó cũng được Hãng Datron gắn trên máy luôn nhé https://www.datron.de/en_gb/cnc-mill...-spindles.html  con thứ 3 ấy


Và có 1 tin buồn nhẹ , 2 em đã bị trấn lột , thôi thì em dấu 2 em còn lại trong hầm tránh bom thôi á.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, elenercom, Luyến, maxx.side, nhatson, solero

----------


## Gamo

Huhu, sao mày xấu thế >.<

----------


## Nam CNC

máy nói mày chỉ thích con nhỏ thôi mà , để tao thương thuyết xem giá có giảm thêm không rồi hú mày với chú lekimhung luôn, nhưng có vẻ giá không giảm lắm , tuỳ mày nha .

----------


## solero



----------


## Gamo

> máy nói mày chỉ thích con nhỏ thôi mà , để tao thương thuyết xem giá có giảm thêm không rồi hú mày với chú lekimhung luôn, nhưng có vẻ giá không giảm lắm , tuỳ mày nha .


Hehe, thằng chết tiệt... vậy mà tao xin con 2kW mày ko cho mà đứa nào xốp mất 2 con rùi? Tao có nói chỉ thích mấy con nhỏ bao giờ đâu
Thôi bữa nào bán lại tao con trắng trắng 30V 60,000rpm đi  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nam CNC

mày điều tra ra thằng nào xốp đi , mày xốp lại được mới ghê đó.

----------


## Minh Dt

con ATC này nghĩa là sao vậy anh Nam. anh chỉ giáo cho em với.:-)

----------


## ahdvip

đang ra đường ăn xin, cho xin con sờ pín đi

----------


## Nam CNC

lại thêm 1 đầu gấu Sài Gòn trấn lột em thêm 1 con nữa rồi , thôi thì tự nhủ mai mốt mua về bán quách cho có lời , ch trấn lột kiểu này nhiều cha trách mình sao không để dành cho tao ????

-cha kia ăn xin gì không xin , xin con sờ pin , 2K nè lấy không ? ngoài đường ai xin cũng xin cỡ đó à.

-ATC là con thay dao tự động đó , hôm trước cho em thấy cái con mini đang phay dấu đồng của anh đó , con này gấu như con trên máy lớn ấy .

----------


## terminaterx300

bạn Nam dạo này toàn hàng gấu ko nhỉ  :Cool:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Có gấu lắm cũng hàng mini , ai chơi hàng gấu vĩ đại như ông chứ , con kia đem bán đi , để lại cũng không có tiền mua đầu gá dao nỗi đâu.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Có gấu lắm cũng hàng mini , ai chơi hàng gấu vĩ đại như ông chứ , con kia đem bán đi , để lại cũng không có tiền mua đầu gá dao nỗi đâu.


đói kém tý mà bạn khinh mình vại bạn  :Cool: 

cũng khá khá đồ chơi cho em nó rùi nhóe .

HSK-E40

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

trên ông có cái nào gá dao thuỷ lực , gá dao cỡ 6mm hay 12mm không ? vể DIY vào con động cơ thành spindle chơi luôn , cái đó dành cho anh em nhà nghèo.

----------


## Luyến

Dữ ah. Mấy con sp này kẹp nhả dao kiểu gì vậy anh Nam??

----------


## terminaterx300

> trên ông có cái nào gá dao thuỷ lực , gá dao cỡ 6mm hay 12mm không ? vể DIY vào con động cơ thành spindle chơi luôn , cái đó dành cho anh em nhà nghèo.


bao la, tầm 30 con nhưng khó chế cháo lém, haiz, ông tiện Er25 rùi gắn chết vào, mang ra cân bằng động lại rồi dùng

----------


## CKD

Cụ nào ở SG mà mạnh thế không biết. Đến cụ sờ pín mà còn lột được. Xưng danh để em biết em né, hoặc em thử tày trấn lột xem sao.

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi thì em tung thông tin 3 tên đầu gấu luôn .

occutit --- tên này chịu làm liều với em , ban đầu chẳng ai dám chơi , có mình hắn dám chơi với em , hắn lo được collet 6mm
Nhat Son--- cha này tư vấn cho em nhiều về cái lô này
Gà mờ --- cha này to mồm nhất , cứ hăm doạ em miết và cuối cùng em phải cống nạp cho hắn để yên thân , mà cha này tham lắm , ôm cho cố mà làm được cái chi ??

Còn đầu gấu cần thơ thì sao ??? chú núp gì mà sâu dữ vậy ta ??? 

----Em nghe phong phanh đâu trên giang hồ còn 1 em nữa , hãng nào đó , em quyết chí không hụt nó đâu ạ , phải lôi hàng nóng đổi chác với cao thủ đó thôi. Em còn nhớ mang máng cha h-d có 1 em nakanishi sát thủ đầu mưng mủ ATC mà dụ hoài chưa bán cho em, em giống tú ông quá , chân dài nào cũng phải qua tay em.

----------


## CKD

Có đầu gấu NS à. Vậy phải giao nhiệm vụ cao cả là làm sao chó nó chạy êm mượt, mạnh mà không nóng cho chú ấy thụ lý thôi.
Chú chim bé tí thì tìm đường múc collet.
Lão Gà thì chẵng trong mong.. vì ông đó nói chứ làm gì thì chẵng ai biết.
Còn em á? Em chờ mọi thứ xong thì hưởng thụ thôi.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Oi, CT thì ở dưới đó đi, lên SG làm gì cho mất công mất sức rứa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

sau 1 hồi quậy 1 chập với Gà Mờ , em nó chạy êm ru , êm như chưa bao giờ được êm , và đoán gần chính xác em nó chạy có 45 V thôi chứ không lên 200V đâu nha chú Nhat Son , chạy vô tư lên 1000hz , 60K rpm mà phê như con dê , em chỉ còn chờ đợi collet nữa thôi ạ , Occutit hành động đi.

----------


## lekimhung

45v chạy max cũng chưa được 1kw mà anh.

----------


## nhatson

> sau 1 hồi quậy 1 chập với Gà Mờ , em nó chạy êm ru , êm như chưa bao giờ được êm , và đoán gần chính xác em nó chạy có 45 V thôi chứ không lên 200V đâu nha chú Nhat Son , chạy vô tư lên 1000hz , 60K rpm mà phê như con dê , em chỉ còn chờ đợi collet nữa thôi ạ , Occutit hành động đi.


báo cáo, vfd china nó chạy foc sensorless , để dễ sử dụng người ta loại bỏ mấy thông số hiệu chỉnh, nên chạy full voltage ko được, em nghĩ vậy, để thử làm VF 200VAC xem sao ah

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mới test với V/F chứ chưa test sensorless do 2 thằng làm biếng. 45V/1000Hz chạy mướt nhưng 200V/1000Hz chạy bị hut bước. Nhưng ông cứ test thử 200V/1000Hz xem sao?

----------


## Ga con

> trên ông có cái nào gá dao thuỷ lực , gá dao cỡ 6mm hay 12mm không ? vể DIY vào con động cơ thành spindle chơi luôn , cái đó dành cho anh em nhà nghèo.


Em có 1 con motor TAC 2.2kw cũng loại đầu mài như của anh, 18000rpm.
Để hôm nào chế tool mài lỗ cái đầu ER25 rồi khò ghép bằng nhiệt xem sao :Wink: . 

Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, mới test với V/F chứ chưa test sensorless do 2 thằng làm biếng. 45V/1000Hz chạy mướt nhưng 200V/1000Hz chạy bị hut bước. Nhưng ông cứ test thử 200V/1000Hz xem sao?


biến tần cụ loại nào, em dùng mấy loại china, mặc định là FOC và.. hình như ko đổi thành VF dược

b.r

----------


## Gamo

À, hehe, đây http://emheater.com/web/userfiles/do...r%20Manual.pdf
Con này thì hỗ trợ cả V/F và vector control

Nhưng mà NS cứ thử bằng VFD thường đi, 200V/1000Hz thì 400Hz khoảng 80v-100V xem nó chạy ổn ko?

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> À, hehe, đây http://emheater.com/web/userfiles/do...r%20Manual.pdf
> Và chắc chắn là dùng V/F chứ ko phải vector control đâu 
> 
> Nhưng mà NS cứ thử bằng VFD thường đi, 200V/1000Hz thì 400Hz khoảng 80v-100V xem nó chạy ổn ko?


nếu trến 1kw , em nghĩ phải dùng 200V vì nếu ko thì làm sao đủ csuất
trường hợp chuối hơn, bọn này dùng dkhiển kiểu lạ đời

----------


## Gamo

Ông lấy con VFD ở nhà thử xem sao? Có gì báo mình với ku Nam kết quả luôn?

Trang web của Jagger đưa thông tin về con spindle lần trước là công suất 1.2KW, bên dưới ghi chú: đó là công suất tối đa, recommendation khoảng vài trăm w. Con này nghi chắc cũng cùng pp marketing

----------


## nhatson

> Ông lấy con VFD ở nhà thử xem sao? Có gì báo mình với ku Nam kết quả luôn?
> 
> Trang web của Jagger đưa thông tin về con spindle lần trước là công suất 1.2KW, bên dưới ghi chú: đó là công suất tối đa, recommendation khoảng vài trăm w. Con này nghi chắc cũng cùng pp marketing


ở nhà ko có ku nào chạy VF, đồ china của em mặc định FOC sensorless cho spindle  :Smile: 

2kw chắc peak 5s, nhưng mờ cont bèo cũng 1kw > 50VDC cũng cần 20A

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thế cấu hình con VFD ở nhà theo 200V xem sao? Các thông số còn lại có thể đo được mà?

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, thế cấu hình con VFD ở nhà theo 200V xem sao? Các thông số còn lại có thể đo được mà?


layout 1 con ,rồi ngồi code vậy iu đời hơn là lấy con hãng thử khửa khửa

----------

Gamo, Mechanic

----------


## lekimhung

Tình hình là em mới xem cái thông tin từ hãng.  http://www.alfredjaeger.de/en/catalo...katalog-EN.pdf

Trong đó con có mã Z62-D260.02 S2A là giống con của em đang có nhất. Xem tới Frequency hoạt động tại 60krpm là 2000hz. Theo tính toán em ước lượng nó hoạt động tại 127V, có vẽ là hợp lý vì hàng châu âu thường dùng 127v như mấy con 130w thụy sỹ chẳng hạn. Nên khi ông gamo test tại 1khz thì V chỉ đạt 45v-60v là đúng như VF rồi, lên V cao nó nóng mà mình không biết tại sao. Bây giờ có lẽ phải kiếm biến tần 2khz thì em nghĩ là đúng 60krpm tại 127v thì mới hợp lý.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Tình hình là em mới xem cái thông tin từ hãng.  http://www.alfredjaeger.de/en/catalo...katalog-EN.pdf
> 
> Trong đó con có mã Z62-D260.02 S2A là giống con của em đang có nhất. Xem tới Frequency hoạt động tại 60krpm là 2000hz. Theo tính toán em ước lượng nó hoạt động tại 127V, có vẽ là hợp lý vì hàng châu âu thường dùng 127v như mấy con 130w thụy sỹ chẳng hạn. Nên khi ông gamo test tại 1khz thì V chỉ đạt 45v-60v là đúng như VF rồi, lên V cao nó nóng mà mình không biết tại sao. Bây giờ có lẽ phải kiếm biến tần 2khz thì em nghĩ là đúng 60krpm tại 127v thì mới hợp lý.


hợp lí, em wên vụ tần số

theo sheet là 192V
http://www.alfredjaeger.de/en/z-line...S2A.html?pdf=1

----------

lekimhung

----------


## lekimhung

Mà nếu suy luận của em đúng thiệt thì có kẻ nào đang ôm con biến tần 1khz china đang khóc thầm luôn. Nghỉ lại mắt cười quá, hôm trước lão còn khoe em khí thế , hế hế hế.

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu vậy mấy con này 4 cực ( pole ) vậy có cách nào biết em này 4 cực ??? thấy cha gà mờ test 1000Hz tua nhanh lắm , nhanh hơn tua 30000rpm em thường chạy . ây da , mấy chú lo phần điện đi , em lo phần spindle là quá sức của em rồi , còn chú Cu bé tí lo phần collet đê.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

> nếu vậy mấy con này 4 cực ( pole ) vậy có cách nào biết em này 4 cực ??? thấy cha gà mờ test 1000Hz tua nhanh lắm , nhanh hơn tua 30000rpm em thường chạy . ây da , mấy chú lo phần điện đi , em lo phần spindle là quá sức của em rồi , còn chú Cu bé tí lo phần collet đê.


Hehe, trưa nay test 1000Hz thì tốc độ cao hơn 30000rpm đó. Nhưng chờ NS test xem sao?

Chú Lekimhung chạy được con spindle của chú chưa? Thật ra biến tần 3Khz ngoài con anh giới thiệu còn hãng nào sản xuất nữa ko?

----------


## lekimhung

Em vẫn còn chưa cho chạy, đang phân vân vụ biến tần , cũng may chưa mua con 1khz. Chắc phải đợi coi ai mua con 3khz chạy thử rồi mới tính tiếp.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, qua đây tau cho mượn con 3Khz để test. Nếu ko dùng thì mình giới thiệu 1 list các đồng chí đang muốn mua cho  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

trò chơi của nhà giầu nghe mà phát thèm.

----------


## nhatson

http://oem-inverter.com/news.asp?id=2
trung quốc đại lục, có ngay biến tần 3000hz

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

http://www.emersonindustrial.com/en-...ages/hs70.aspx
hàng đế quốc

1500hz, em thấy có ermerson comander SK, giá cũng hợp lí
http://www.emersonindustrial.com/en-...mmandersk.aspx

----------


## Nam CNC

ai nói đây là trò chơi nhà giàu ? em mua khá rẻ , nhưng em cảm thấy nhượng lại cho chiến hữu thì tốt hơn , nếu bác Luyến từng xài qua mấy em này đúng công việc của mình thì mới thấy nó rất rẻ , tụi em mua nhìn giá trị món hàng quy ra tiền chứ không nhìn người mua giá ve chai và mua lại theo giá ve chai được. May mắn anh em mình ở VN , chứ mấy em này nhìn hàng cũ bán trên ebay là té ghế liền.

Gà mờ quay lại clip như cha CKD rồi post lên đi nhớ cột cọng nhựa mini cho anh em đoán vòng tua hen.


Em không biết nhiều điều khiển nhưng ứng dụng nó thì biết sơ sơ

--- Điêu khắc là bá đạo , nhất là đồng thau , chú hoctap256 là mê nhất nè.
--- Chạy mạch in vô địch , em nó đúng hệ
--- Chạy nhôm chi tiết nhỏ sắc sảo , mỗi pass 0.1-0.2 xong chi tiết nhìn bóng loáng
--- Em này 5000-60000rpm torque khá lớn nên em nghĩ 10000-20000 vẫn ăn kim loại tốt.
--- Chạy cực than là không kịp bịt khẩu trang luôn
--- Ứng dụng bên nha khoa là bá đạo nhất , món máy cnc nha khoa này anh em trên đây chưa thấy ai để ý tới , thị trường VN mua máy dùng cho nha khoa cũng bắt đầu nhiều rồi , vậy mà chưa ai mua hay đặt ráp từ VN , anh em ai đó sản xuất máy nhớ để ý mảng này , như Datron dành 1 mảng cực lớn cho nha khoa luôn.

Chạy cho nha Khoa em thấy chạy trên vật liệu là : sáp nữ trang , thạch cao, inox , titan.

---kết cấu ít nhất có 1 trục xoay đảo chiều lật mặt
---kết cấu gấu hơn là 2 trục xoay đồng thời là A và C

kết cấu máy hay dùng là 3 trục độc lập kết hợp bàn xoay 2 chiều.

Dao cụ thì có 1 hệ dao 3.175 chuyên cho nha khoa , giá khá đắt , tầm 17-20 Usd cho 1 con hàng made in germany .


Mảng nha khoa khó vào vì nó là 1 hệ thống hoàn chỉnh , theo em biết là có : lấy dấu răng , quét 3D , lên mẫu và gia công CNC , các hãng đa số anh em mua từ germany ( tiền tỉ ) , hệ thống tất cả các công đoạn cực kì dễ dàng , do đó việc chen ngang cung cấp 1 cái máy vào hệ thống đó là bất khả thi, mà người làm răng giả họ thuần kinh doanh , việc chuyển giao công nghệ phức tạp là họ xua tay ngay. Em thấy ai nhảy vào làm răng giả ( nhà sản xuất cung cấp răng sứ hay phụ kiện liên quan đến răng cho các cho các trung tâm nha khoa ) đều cũng là ....đại gia.

----------


## Khoa C3

Sao bài viết có lắm chữ Khoa thế, em sắp chết đói rồi.

----------


## nhatson

http://www.alfredjaeger.de/en/catalo...l%20Holder.pdf
đã có thông số collect, giờ ll trực tiếp hãng cho oai

----------


## Gamo

> Gà mờ quay lại clip như cha CKD rồi post lên đi nhớ cột cọng nhựa mini cho anh em đoán vòng tua hen.


Hehe, đoán già đoán non làm giề, 1-2 ngày nữa tên Nhật Sơn test xong là biết liền chứ giề  :Big Grin: 
Còn ko thì để tao lấy con tachometer ra đo

Món này với dân phay mạch in hơi bị bá đạo à nha  :Big Grin:  Có điều làm món thay dao cho nó cũng nhức đầu đây :x

----------


## Mechanic

Thấy mấy cái collect này có vẻ quen quen, bác nào có cái video nó thay collect như thế nào thì có thể mình giúp được. Không chỉ Thấy collect có  đường kính kẹp dao từ 1-6mm mà còn 1.x và 6.x luôn

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson



----------


## Nam CNC

Cảm ơn bác mechanic trước , nếu bác có bất cứ hình ảnh collet gì về mấy em này cứ đưa hình lên , em thuộc lòng hết collet mà , nói chunh cái collet gì có cái hình lục giác như con tán phía trên đầu thì chính nó đó , em có 2 dòng spindle xài mấy món này , Precise fischer và jager.

----------


## Mechanic

- Nếu như coi qua clip của anh Nhat Son post thì collect loại dài như vậy mình chưa thấy, nếu trong file PDF thì có mấy loại mình đang có. Thấy loại này thì mình có từ 1.x - 6.x mm, mà chẳng khi nào dùng đến.




- Nếu theo như anh NamCNC để cập đến loại đầu dạng HEX và có ren đuôi thì lúc trước mình có nhiều ( khoảng 20 cái hơn ) mà chẳng biết dùng vào việc gì nên cho mấy người bạn, phần còn lại thì vứt tùm lum chổ trong nhà. Giờ chỉ kiếm thấy loại 3.3 mm và 3.0 mm.

----------

anhcos

----------


## Ga con

Nam mập hắn làm máy nha khoa nè.
Gia công chính của nha khoa là zinconite chưa nung chứ anh.
Mà tả một hồi sao em thấy cái spindle air bearing cũ xì của em nó hơn tất, công suất hơn 2kw, max speed 120krpm, êm hơn, collet cũng tương tự, IM nên biến tần dễ kiếm. Mỗi cái khó là hao khí nén.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

cụ cho em hình cận cảnh con em khoanh đỏ và những con giống nó ko?
thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

các collet em thấy có 2 cái ren ngoài là dành cho máy mài , còn lại là collet rút cho máy tiện mini , không có cái nào dành cho mấy em spindle này, cảm ơn bác mechanic nhiều nhiều.

----------


## CKD

Thấy giống đội quân của mấy con 130W nhỉ.

----------


## terminaterx300

chia tay luôn, nhìn sơ là po tay

----------


## occutit

Tình hình là rất tình hình. Chỗ bán bán collet ở Đài Loan sát nhà người quen của em. He he. Bác nào muốn mua collet lạ lạ thì hú em làm luôn 1 mẻ  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> Tình hình là rất tình hình. Chỗ bán bán collet ở Đài Loan sát nhà người quen của em. He he. Bác nào muốn mua collet lạ lạ thì hú em làm luôn 1 mẻ )


em oder 1 cái 4mm và 1 cai 6mm 8/5o cho cái spindle aj anh em sinh 4 đợt này ợ

----------


## occutit

Em e là chỉ có 6, 3.175, 3 chứ không có 4 thì phải. Tạm thời em mới nhờ hỏi giùm 4 cái 6mm xem giá bao nhiêu. Chắc sẽ rẻ hơn ở mấy nước khác khá. Các bác cần gấp thì người ta ship về VN luôn không thì đợi giữa tháng 2 người ta cầm qua. Hàng xóm nên chắc nó cũng nể mặt bán cho end user. Ha ha.

----------


## CKD

Hỏi xem rồi thông tin cho tui với nhe cụ ku bé tí?
Đợt sinh 4 này không có tui (mà để tìm cách cướp), nhưng đợt sinh 3 trước thì có. Nghe nói tụi nó dùng chung đồ.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Tình hình là rất tình hình. Chỗ bán bán collet ở Đài Loan sát nhà người quen của em. He he. Bác nào muốn mua collet lạ lạ thì hú em làm luôn 1 mẻ )


thằng costa hả đồng chí, nếu có thì ké nhé, chứ bữa mình order nó ko có hàng  :Frown:

----------


## occutit

http://www.pcbtool.com.tw/collet.htm

Site này bác ạ. Các bác cần mua gì cứ list ra để em tiện hỏi luôn thể ợ.

----------


## terminaterx300

> http://www.pcbtool.com.tw/collet.htm
> 
> Site này bác ạ. Các bác cần mua gì cứ list ra để em tiện hỏi luôn thể ợ.


theo tính toán thì là H01 với P01 P02 là cho precise ứng theo mã D6 với D6L

nhưng rủi ro là nó chỉ có 1/8" , đồng chí hỏi xem có 4mm hay 6mm ko nhé  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi bỏ đi Nam mập , đợt trước có hỏi chổ này , họ trả lời không có mã D6 .... do đó collet của đồng chí là không có nhé , chỉ có D6L thôi , và họ nói có luôn 2 size D6L 6mm và 4mm hehehe.

Hi vọng nó có mấy cái cho jager size 6mm, mà nếu có em mua cũng mấy cái vì em dự định mua thêm mấy cái spindle này size nhỏ hơn 1 tí.

----------

nhatson

----------


## terminaterx300

> thôi bỏ đi Nam mập , đợt trước có hỏi chổ này , họ trả lời không có mã D6 .... do đó collet của đồng chí là không có nhé , chỉ có D6L thôi , và họ nói có luôn 2 size D6L 6mm và 4mm hehehe.
> 
> Hi vọng nó có mấy cái cho jager size 6mm, mà nếu có em mua cũng mấy cái vì em dự định mua thêm mấy cái spindle này size nhỏ hơn 1 tí.


móa, ko thể thế dc , mã H01 là D6 mà ta , tại sao lại ko có 6mm

----------


## Nam CNC

không phải không có 6mm, mà nó đăng hình thôi chứ không có hàng , thằng costa có đủ nhưng tui là cá nhân có mua được đâu , tui CC mail cho ông mua luôn rồi mà , vì ông lười đấy thôi , costa bán rẻ hơn , có 38USD 1 cái thôi , tìm công ty uỷ thác mua 1 mớ đi , tui theo ông luôn.

----------


## solero

Tình hình ẵm em này giờ lại có giá ka ka

----------

Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

> không phải không có 6mm, mà nó đăng hình thôi chứ không có hàng , thằng costa có đủ nhưng tui là cá nhân có mua được đâu , tui CC mail cho ông mua luôn rồi mà , vì ông lười đấy thôi , costa bán rẻ hơn , có 38USD 1 cái thôi , tìm công ty uỷ thác mua 1 mớ đi , tui theo ông luôn.


con lạy má, con còn gọi điện trực tiếp nó mới trả lời thư của má đó, tới hồi có người ở gần chỗ nó thì nó bảo out of stock con còn gọi lại má ạ

----------


## occutit

Tinh hình là Collet J02 ở Taiwan không có làm hệ 6mm. Nó chỉ có hàng Original của Germany giá 180$/ 1 cái. Hệ 3.175 thì $50 Made in Taiwan :v. 
Bác nào đu thì đu theo nha. Em thấy tình hình cũng căng thẳng à :3

----------


## terminaterx300

> Tinh hình là Collet J02 ở Taiwan không có làm hệ 6mm. Nó chỉ có hàng Original của Germany giá 180$/ 1 cái. Hệ 3.175 thì $50 Made in Taiwan :v. 
> Bác nào đu thì đu theo nha. Em thấy tình hình cũng căng thẳng à :3


cái loại hàng 1/8" nó bán đầy ở taobao ................. haiz

----------


## nhatson

made in WEST germany, phân biệt vậy khả năng là hàng 8x nên giờ ít chỗ cung cấp cũng phải

----------


## Luyến

Khó nhỉ các bác xem kiếm luôn cả bi đi. Sp này mà hỏng bi cũng vất lắm

----------


## CKD

Nghe vậy thấy cũng đau ruột rồi à. Chắc giã từ cuộc chơi quá.

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy con này xài bạc đạn gốm , mỡ bò siêu đặc biệt mới chạy được 60krpm , nếu nó có vấn đề về bạc đạn thì cố gắng lết cho đến khi bạc đạn chết hẳn rồi vứt xác luôn , em tháo nhiều con spindle nhưng con này chưa tháo bao giờ mà đã có xem qua cũng chẳng biết cách tháo luôn thôi thì lúc đó canh me hốt tiếp con khác.  Hệ ATC mini này dạo này xuất hiện kha khá rồi , em nghĩ em sẽ có cơ hội tiếp xúc mấy em nó nhiều hơn , hi vọng đủ nhiều để chia sẽ cho anh em trên diễn đàn giá phải chăng.

 Chú CKD đừng ham hố , khi nào cái collet 6mm về tui cho chú mượn cái 3mm mà xài , em xài con nhỏ cho máy nhỏ , hệ dao 3mm là đủ rồi mà.

----------

nhatson

----------


## ahdvip

Phần tui đâu trời , ăn xin vậy mà chả ngó ngàng gì , ghét mai mốt tui mà giàu lên là biết mặt tui  :Mad:

----------


## Nam CNC

@ ahdvip hết con to rồi , còn con nhỏ nhỏ 1kw nè mua không ? spindle rẻ hơn cái collet đó , chơi không ??? xin thì không có gì để cho , có cũng chẳng thèm cho , còn mấy con long đền nè hehehe.


Nghe đồn chú cũng muốn có 1 con nho nhỏ mà , phay nhôm thì 18000rpm là bá đạo rồi cần chi bạc đạn gớm giếc là gì ... china 2.2kw đi cho nó lành.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em ăn mày theo năm tháng mà còn hụt ăn vơ´i mâ´y tay đâˋu gâ´u cơ mà. Đi vă´ng mâ´y hôm mà mô˜i em mô˜i nơi :d

----------


## lekimhung

Em nghi con của em 90% là tần số 2khz. Test tại 4hz trong khoản 6-7 giây, đếm cũng được 15-16 vòng.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

2kw hay 400w ah

----------


## lekimhung

con đợt trước mà "mềnh không có số hưởng" đó.

----------


## lekimhung

Tiếp tục với spindle TQ, cũng 4hz, thấy có nhanh hơn hoặc em bị tự kỷ ám thị.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> con đợt trước mà "mềnh không có số hưởng" đó.


chịu, cụ cho em cái hình với model phát

----------


## lekimhung

Vì chưa có biến tần 3khz test thực tế, em dùng con 400hz Yaskawa VS606-V7 test tạm.

Kết luận sơ bộ đối với con của em, con khác em không sure.

trên thân motor ghi P = 0.9Kw, Imax = 7A => V khoản 128V.

Trong khoản 100-400hz. chạy không tải thì I ít dao động từ 0.6-0.7A (=10% I max). V tại 200hz là 12v, tại 400hz là 24v => khả năng hoàn toàn có thể sét 128V tại 2khz và I không tải em hy vọng nằm trong khoản 10-20% I max là ok. Hy vọng là như vậy.
Túm lại vấn đề của em stop tại đây, còn mấy con khác em không biết.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## lekimhung

> chịu, cụ cho em cái hình với model phát


Chụp không ra được vì nó mờ lắm rồi. jager 62 2.5 A W34 F, 0.9KW, 5000-60000rpm, Max 7A.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

vậy là giống con bên phải em đang giữ, em sẽ finish cái PCB để test thử với 2khz xem sao

----------


## Ga con

Em không biết sao chứ chỗ đó còn cái có tem, nó ghi thế này mà
Không biết công suất được bao nhiêu, nhưng bé quá. Hình như con này không đồng bộ chứ không phải đồng bộ (em lấy chìa khóa chập vào quay vẫn nhẹ). Nếu đồng bộ thì lấy cái driver bldc chạy ngon.




Thanks.

----------


## solero

> Em không biết sao chứ chỗ đó còn cái có tem, nó ghi thế này mà
> Không biết công suất được bao nhiêu, nhưng bé quá. Hình như con này không đồng bộ chứ không phải đồng bộ (em lấy chìa khóa chập vào quay vẫn nhẹ). Nếu đồng bộ thì lấy cái driver bldc chạy ngon.
> Thanks.


Có đống gì đằng sau hoa mắt quá, nhìn như chụp thành phố từ trên cao xuống zậy. Focus vào đó cho em ngó tí cụ ơi.

----------


## Ga con

Mấy cái xi lanh khí nén + vài cây vít me thôi cụ ơi.
Em chộp ngoài hàng chứ không mua ạ.

Thank.

----------


## tieugiang12

loại này giá bao nhiu thế bác

----------


## Luyến

em thấy các bác quảng cáo là spindle TAC mà em chưa thấy các thử món này. em hỏi ngu tí ạ, có phải spindle của các bác tool change như thế này đúng không ạ?

----------


## cuongmay

> em thấy các bác quảng cáo là spindle TAC mà em chưa thấy các thử món này. em hỏi ngu tí ạ, có phải spindle của các bác tool change như thế này đúng không ạ?


được thế này thì ngon quá ,mấy con trên hình như chỉ dùng lò xo rút colet để kẹp dao , kích hơi nó đè colet xuống lỏng dao ra thôi bác .

----------


## terminaterx300

> em thấy các bác quảng cáo là spindle TAC mà em chưa thấy các thử món này. em hỏi ngu tí ạ, có phải spindle của các bác tool change như thế này đúng không ạ?


cái lão Nam sờ pín kia khoe là kẹp trực tiếp con dao luôn, có có cán dao ió hay bt gì hết, collet kẹp trực tiếp trụ 3,175 hay 4mm hay 6mm luôn

clip minh họa

----------


## Nam CNC

loại spindle anh em đang bàn tán thì nó là kẹp dao trực tiếp , hiện tại chỉ kẹp 1 size 3.175 , tui em đang mua collet kẹp dao 6mm về sài 


còn loại trong video bác Luyến đưa ra thì kẹp dao qua tool holder loại này dạng mini theo tiêu chuẩn Iso 20 thì phải. Loại này em có luôn , có 1 em precise kẹp tôl holder mà em đã có khoe 1 lần , 1 cái thì colombo kẹp dao  qua tôl holder Iso 25 , đang chờ iso 25 bác emptyhb chuyển vào ạ.

so sánh nếu chỉ xài chủ yếu 1 loại dao thì kẹp dao thì em thích kiểu kẹp trực tiếp hơn vì độ runout rất ổn định , nhanh lẹ nếu thay dao tay , nhưng ATC hoàn toàn thì hơi khó hơn với tool holder đuôi côn .

mấy em trên chủ yếu chơi điêu khắc hay chạy chi tiết kiểu micro thi ngon , chứ phay chi tiết cơ khí thì chán lắm.

----------


## Luyến

> cái lão Nam sờ pín kia khoe là kẹp trực tiếp con dao luôn, có có cán dao ió hay bt gì hết, collet kẹp trực tiếp trụ 3,175 hay 4mm hay 6mm luôn
> 
> clip minh họa


Thì kiểu này cũng cần có cơ cấu kẹp nhả chứ ạ. Hay là nó lại dùng khí nén đạp vào chốt ở đít spindle như bác cuongmay nói ah??

----------


## Nam CNC

thì nó cũng có 1 cái cốt có đệm lò xo xuyên tâm luôn , và cái collet ngoài cùng ăn ren vào cốt , nhờ bậc côn trên collet ăn khớp với bậc côn trên cốt spindle nên khi nhả khí nén ra , lò xo rút lên 2 thăng ăn khớp chặt và kẹp chặt dao.

----------

Luyến

----------


## anhcos

Nếu phay PCB thì có độ cái đầu kẹp dao này được không Nam? Có tên hay hình vẽ minh họa thì trực quan biết mấy.

----------


## Nam CNC

em chưa hiểu ý anhcos , con spindle này chuyên cho mạch in mà anh , ngoài ra với con này có công suất lớn nó còn có chức năng phay .... collet kẹp nó có tất cả các size và lớn nhất là 8mm.




minh hoạ collet là của hãng kavo chứ không phải jager

----------

anhcos

----------


## Khoa C3

Có khi nào DIY collet không nhẩy, mua chát quá.

----------


## Ga con

Cái này xưởng em gia công được nè.
Cơ bản máy tiện mini chưa xong nên gia công trên máy lớn, chất lượng kém hơn.

Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

> Cái này xưởng em gia công được nè.
> Cơ bản máy tiện mini chưa xong nên gia công trên máy lớn, chất lượng kém hơn.


Vậy khi nào xong cụ hú cái nhé.. đặt hàng  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

guc go thấy ngày xưa spindle jager hay dùng với biến tần BMR, em check BMR đời mới đều có bộ điều khiển áp

http://www.bmr-gmbh.de/Englisch/inde.../SFU0303_E.pdf

----------


## Nam CNC

cố lên nhat son , em đang đợi bác.


còn collet thì em thích mua hơn , chính hãng nói nó runout 0.001mm , 0.001 giá 180USD không đắt lắm , với lại con spindle em đã test rồi , nó cứ như mới được bảo trì ấy , collet mà không ngon thì uổng cuộc đời em nó quá .


hàng china mới 100% tương đương thì không có em nào dưới 1500USD , nếu so mới 100% china với em này đang nằm trong tay thì không thể nào.

----------


## occutit

Thế tóm lại là mấy cái collet. Nghe giá cao ai cũng chạy mất chỉ còn mình em ôm hận ngàn thu sao  :Smile: )

----------


## Nam CNC

còn có tui mà , mua ké thêm 2 cái D6L ..... dành cho con hitachi giống con precise.

----------


## nhatson

sắp về tới, ko biết là khôn hay dại đây

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## terminaterx300

nhìn có vẻ có triển vọng :v

----------


## nhatson

tình hình , may mắn là đúng chủng loại

----------

hung1706, Luyến, Nam CNC

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Anh Linh chụp tổng thể con spindle em xem thử dc ko anh? con này sài air bearing hả?

----------


## nhatson

giống con của cụ Nam cnc, cụ ấy tài trợ em mờ  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

vâng em thấy hình rồi, ai cần con này nữa thì chạy xuống Hùng ao đôi nhé, 1tr2 1 con, ổng bán dc 1 mở rồi, còn 2 con này ổng bảo em lấy về nghiên cứu 1 con đi cháu, 1 con mai chú tháo ra xem nó thế nào. đúng là colet này đang kẹp dao luôn.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Ga con

Thanh Hùng ao đôi là con air bearing Westwing bác ơi, có cả đống vài chục con. Trước em mua ngoài kho 7 có 500k/con thôi.

Con chạy bằng bạc đạn này ở Vĩnh Viễn, còn 5-6 cong loại nhỏ thôi. Em có hỏi thì bảo 3T/con.

Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## iamnot.romeo

ko ạh, còn 2 con, 1 con westwing, 1 con giống con trong hình của Linh đấy ah. nó có 3 ống, 1 air, 1 water in 1 water out.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy thì mua đi chú Khanh.... em cầm lên rồi bỏ xuống , không dám chơi hehehe .

----------


## iamnot.romeo

dạ em cũng không dám chơi vì kiến thức về cái này hạn hẹp quá. Em chỉ dám làm chú bé giao liên, mật thư cho ai cần rinh về thôi ạh  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi cũng nói rõ luôn , 2 con ở Thanh Hùng ao đôi là air bearing , con có water in/out và air , còn 1 đường thay dao ở phía sau đuôi nữa do mất nắp , dòng air bearing thì quay cốt bị rít vì nó có dùng bạc đạn đâu , phía đầu cốt chỉ có cái cốt bé xíu và collet cũng bé xíu , không có vành chặn âm dương chắn bụi , ai lên Thanh Hùng mua con đó ráng chịu nha.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đúng như anh nam nói phía đuôi nó có cái lỗ có ren, em không biết để làm gì thì ra là để thay dao, em cứ tìm cái air để thay dao mà ko thấy nên nghĩ nó dùng bạc đạn, thì ra cái lỗ đó bị mất cái van hơi.

----------

